# Catch Basin Freezing



## RVAGuy (Jul 27, 2020)

Using a side outlet for this catch basin leaves water in the bottom of the basin. This water never drains and it's not supposed to. My concern is that the basin will freeze and crack, now saturating the soil with water instead of draining it out. This is especially important as these are placed next to my foundation and I don't want water around my foundation.

https://www.ndspro.com/12-x-12-catch-basin-kit-with-metal-grate.html

My thought is that I could just see how it goes and if it does crack, I can fill the bottom with hydraulic cement to seal the leak and direct water to the drain instead of sitting in the bottom of the basin.

What do you guys think?


----------



## BadDogPSD (Jul 9, 2020)

Had something similar under our downspouts at our old house. Never had any issues with them cracking.


----------

